# " I have nice friends..."- another installment



## David Hill (May 13, 2017)

For more than a few months, one of my patients has been telling me about this _*BIG *_Mesquite tree that had fallen a "while" back & thought I'd be interested--- and he'd help load it with his tractor! What's a hoar..... er _collector _to do?
I called and we set up a meet. Had to cut the trunk, was too much to maneuver. Good, dry, only one grub hole seen, no ants-- this was dream stuff --- & did I say big?
( 30 inch bar--wasn't long enough for base)

Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2017)

That is going to be some nice lumber David! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Parks (May 13, 2017)

David doesn't do lumber those are all future bowls! @Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2017)

I know Jim, I used the wrong words!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (May 13, 2017)

Lucky dog! Lots of good blanks in there!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 13, 2017)

Congrats! That is a TON of wood! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (May 13, 2017)

Tony said:


> That is going to be some nice lumber David! Tony



Hmmmm... I dunno, always open to possibilities.
Might have a line on even _bigger_ tree, waiting to hear if friend gets bid on project. Not that I need it, but always nice to have the option.


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2017)

See @JR Parks, there's a possibility!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 14, 2017)

That's terrible, all cracked and crooked. Just leave it on the trailer and I"ll come down and pick it up and dispose of it for you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 14, 2017)

Nice stuff, have fun cutting er up and turning!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (May 14, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> That's terrible, all cracked and crooked. Just leave it on the trailer and I"ll come down and pick it up and dispose of it for you.



You can try.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (May 14, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> That's terrible, all cracked and crooked. Just leave it on the trailer and I"ll come down and pick it up and dispose of it for you.



Greg, you'll go right past me on the way to David's house, just swing in and pick me up. Glad to help buddy! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (May 14, 2017)

Tony said:


> Greg, you'll go right past me on the way to David's house, just swing in and pick me up. Glad to help buddy! Tony



I'll have some adult beverages waitin'.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 15, 2017)

David Hill said:


> I'll have some adult beverages waitin'.


I prefer sweet tea, lol.


----------



## Tony (May 15, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I prefer sweet tea, lol.



I keep 2 pitchers of it in the fridge at all times, I've got you covered!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

